# Reds in surf part Two



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Went with Stan on the 2500 Key Largo to look for some bulls today. Was hoping to get an eater or two as well but all fish were over the slot. WE tagged and released 10 nice Reds today All from 26.5 to 41.5 inches. Most were 28 and 29 inches. Still running a bit small but it'll get better!!. First fish today was in the 40 in Range only to have him break off at the boat. The fish surged and the line broke.

After that we didn't loose anymore. Steady action with Over slot reds as well as sharks in the 3 to 4 ft range. Fun Day. Here's a few shots as well as some video.
Ya gotta love SE Georgia!!!!


<img src=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/132086.jpg>


<img src=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/132085.jpg>

<img src=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/132084.jpg>

<img src=http://www.myfishingpictures.com/img/132087.jpg>

Heres two short Videos of the bigger fish today. 41.5 inches!!

http://media.putfile.com/9-15-07-1

http://media.putfile.com/9-15-07-2


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Great catchin!!!
What were you using for bait and how close to shore were you? Thanks.


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Did u tag those fish or are they SC tags?


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

We are as shollow as we can get the key largo 2500 so in about 3 feet of water and catin as close to the beach ie white water. Bait cut mullet cut and live pogies.


Yes we taged all fish tag a total of 10 yesturday.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Great report Allaroundfishing. I was wondering...What lb. test, and what lb leaders? Thanks. (I hope to be out there next week and want to be ready) :fishing:


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Sail/fish us line that will hold up well in the surf atleast 30lb in your using mono. Leader well thats up to you Ive caught them on 30 floro but perfer to bring in the fish faster for a better release better chance for survival. so I use 100lb to 130lb. I got the kingfish tourny on Saturday but if you want to learn a few spots let me know.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish*

Congrats on the catch.


----------

